# Cracked Apple Logo, Half-Gone Screen, Am I Doomed?



## Firenze (Jun 4, 2017)

This question concerns a MacBook Air 13" bought almost five years ago. Its complementary tech support has expired, which is how I ended up here. Long story short I put my laptop in my luggage instead of carry-on, and soon I was greeted by a cracked Apple logo on arrival. Upon starting up, as seen in the attached pictures, the screen is half gone. Everything else is still working, however, and I've been writing papers and browsing the web on my computer like normal - except I have to keep dragging all the windows to the still-working side of the screen. I do plan to go to a local Apple store sometime next week but seeing as I'm in Italy right now, and my Italian is not adequate, I will have to wait until a friend goes with me. In the mean time, I really only need two answers:

1) Is this it? Would the best solution be purchasing a new computer?
2) If not, how much $$ would I need to drop to fix this catastrophe you guys think?

Thank you in advance for your time.


----------



## steve32mids (Jun 27, 2012)

https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=italy+apple+store+repairs&oq=it&aqs=chrome.0.69i59j69i57j0l4.2755j0j8&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8

there are 3 apple shops in italy, you could ask at an hotel reception as there are normally multilingual, and could call apple for you.


----------



## Firenze (Jun 4, 2017)

steve32mids said:


> https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=i...9j69i57j0l4.2755j0j8&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8
> 
> there are 3 apple shops in italy, you could ask at an hotel reception as there are normally multilingual, and could call apple for you.


Hey Steve thanks for the reply! I know there's one shop near where I'm staying, and the people there do speak some English. The plan right now, though, is to go with a friend who's fluent in Italian sometime next week. But if someone here told me I'm better off with a new computer anyway then I might as well not go and save some money - since tech support for this thing would cost me about 30 euro


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

5 years is usually the time to upgrade to a newer Mac. But, you can get this fixed. It needs a new screen. You do not need to take it to the Apple store, you just need a computer tech familiar with Apple and purchase the screen on Ebay. You can find a used Macbook Air for about the same price, so it is your decision.


----------



## Firenze (Jun 4, 2017)

Thank you for your reply. Yea I just checked, those screens are pretty pricey =\ I guess I'll have to talk to my parents about this. Thanks for saving me a trip to the Apple store though that's 30 euro more in my pocket!


----------

